# 2003 Ram 2500 Trailer Wiring Help



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I bought a 2003 Ram 2500 this week. I've been slowly getting all the bugs worked out of it. The only thing that has stumped me has been the factory trailer wiring. I hooked it up to a trailer today and the right turn didn't work. No big deal, checked the fuse and it was good.:realmad: I checked all the wiring and wasn't getting power to the right turn on either the factory 7 round or the factory 4 flat under the bumper. I ran a jumper wire from the right turn on the truck taillight to the right turn on the 7 round and got it working. I still don't have the right side brake light though. Everything else works. I would assume its because the truck is a three wire system and the trailer is a two wire system. Is there an easy fix for this? I was thinking of just getting an aftermarket wiring harness and starting all over again, but I'm not sure if that is the best way or not.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Did you check the wire before the 7 pin? could be a break in the wire.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I did check it before the 7 pin and there was no power. I traced it back to around the rear axle and there was still no power. Its covered in that sheathing stuff, so I didn't want to pull it apart the whole way to the front of the truck. The fuse was good and the fuse has power at it (it has steady power at the fuse whether the turn signal was on or not).


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Check the plug and wire leading into it if you have no power though the wire from the front of the truck and the fuse is good you could need to have your computer flashed. Sometimes dodge's right turn signial computer forgets it has a towpackge.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Really? I never would have thought of that.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I called Dodge today to see if they knew of any other quick fixes. They wanted $100 just to diagnose it. I looked around the garage and with what I found plus a $27 Napa plug, I re-wired the entire plug myself and everything working perfect now! Thanks again for the help guys!


----------

